# 110g w/30g sump (56K warning)



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

lookin pretty cool so far!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Part of the excitement for me on this tank was going to be using larger hard scape that I've had for years. Petrified wood in pieces as large as 20" and natural limestone with big holes in it. I know about the rising KH and tested the stone without CO2 to see how much leached in 30 days. The petrified wood that I have is inert. 









*Problem is none of it looks good to me blocking the slate! Also all but the largest of it look short in this taller tank*
8X9"








20HX8W








10HX16L








6.5WX7H









*UGH!* :icon_roll

Decided to landscape with plants using only one center piece.


















8 Neon tetras, 12 zebra danios cycle baby cycle filled the tank 7/20/09


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Good work so far! If you don't like the rocks, you could always do a dutch tank


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Ran a test set today at 6 days wet and have .25ppm NH3/NH4. Took the time a rainy Sunday gave me and cleaned my Eheim Pro II 2028. Replaced the fine pad and coarse sponge placing both in a pan of tank water. Caught most all the canister water in a 5g bucket also. 

Pulled the second basket out of the sump and replaced the coarse material with the used filter pads and poured the mum water in the sump 1st stage chamber. This should jump start things


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sure, wait till I am down to get a jump start on me!! This looks really great Mike! Keep up the good work, so I have incentive to catch up!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I know you mean "petrified wood" not "putrified," thanks for the big LOL!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I know you mean "petrified wood" not "putrified," thanks for the big LOL!


_*I KNEW *_there was a school teacher in here somewhere. 

Fixed it thanx from a two fingered typist.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

nice background. it would look nice if some moss or MP grew on it


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Goin' good so far*

The trick last week 'mumming' the sump worked. NO2 and NH3/NH4 are ZERO! :icon_mrgr
Two week cycle based on testing today. 
I've shut down one bank of T5's until the plants take hold better as a good bit of GDA is now present.
GDA I'm counting as a good thing this time around setting up a tank. 
I've purchased 6 Long Fin Albino Bristle Nose Plecos. Four are going in this tank. 










Reportedly they get no larger than about 4". 
They LOVE algae, blanched veggies and shrimp pellets make them nutz

They won't replace angels as my favorite fish but they are cool. (IMO) :icon_cool




























Moving day from the refugium is tomorrow after work. 
All four LFABN and two Briggs will join the 110g.
I'm also thinking I've managed for once to avoid crypt melt.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice! i like that background. 

you only started this journal at the end of July. you must have been busy.

those ghost-like plecos are pretty cool.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks all on the background comments. Once it has some moss and java stuck to it should be just what I'd hoped for.

Vacation out of state for two weeks in July pushed back filling the tank. I wanted to be home to monitor it the first month not just flood it and leave.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

nice tank ..!!! i loving it .


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Needing to update this thread but other activities are eating all the free tank time around here. aka angel spawns LMAO roud: 
The three day weekend is giving me the chance to catch up a bit.

The CO2 injection was never set up and started on this set up so I shut down one light bank dropping to 108 watts T5HO, 1- 6500K, 1- 10000K and the burn is 10 hrs. daily. GSA is present on one older Anubis leaf but other than that things a growing slowly and the tank is quite stable. I received 13 F1 DDV angels from a member of TAF II and lost two in quarantine after shipping from Colorado. The remaining 11 are food hogging little piglets and growing it seems daily. Stocking is the 11 DDV’s, 8 neon’s, 2 zebras that would not be caught for removal from the cycle, 1 black Mollie and 6 LFABN Plecos (really liking these), 4 Briggs from Cocobid. 

Current pics.














































The sump is working out great with four baskets in the final configuration and the tank is becoming what I wanted it to be in appearance. The slate background really works on this tank for me. The water level is low in the tank because the pictures were taken while feeding.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that looks great. I like the way that you have given those big robust plants plenty of room.

So I understand that you are not injecting CO2(?). You sure have nice nice plant growth--they look so happy.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I REALLY like your background! Very creative! I had never thought about doing something like that.

Really nice plant arrangement too. Good job! roud:


----------



## cannonj22 (Dec 7, 2004)

Your Crypts look fantastic. Must be that substrate additive. Are you also dosing the water column?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

cannonj22 said:


> Your Crypts look fantastic. Must be that substrate additive. Are you also dosing the water column?


No dosing, just the mineralized soil kits from Ken under the flourite.

Thanks for the comment AzFishKid, I'm really happy with how its turning out.
At first when I could not get the CO2 up and running I thought trouble was around the corner but with 1/2 the T5's off things are stable and even the plants that are more demanding are growing well.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

nice.. so that's about a month of growth.. I'm waiting for my tank to grow out. I'm a bit impatient though.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

How did I miss this tank???

I think my next tank will have a slate background... Very nice!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*New spawn*

My computer is back up and running at full speed sooo,,, The latest wahoo at my house! (well in this aquarium anyway :hihi
My Colorado F1 blacks have started pairing. I have a few bruised fish as these teenagers are really just figuring it out. The other eight are all finding the corners tonight but not sure why all the hostility.



















And one full tank shot because its been awhile :biggrin:


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

The slate background looks good, I'm surprised that would work. Great tank, plants look very healthy.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tank looks really great Mike!! I really like the blacks!!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Long overdue update*



Trallen44 said:


> Tank looks really great Mike!! I really like the blacks!!


 I really miss my friend  I've left Tim's post as the last one to this tread while updating the others as time allowed. Great of heart and a low tech king,R.I.P. I will always remember and miss Tim.

Time to update the thread.
(Terrible pictures but a tank full of life.)

Fully awful full tank shot. The DD blacks still dominate this tank. As bad as I am with a camera taking pictures of black fish is impossible. When I do get a good shot they look awful.









Right side









Center









Left









My love is still for the angel fish but I've gained interest in others too. LFABN
Mom, I call her wedding gown.

























The Dad of the current 200 plus babies I've got.

















The fry were pulled to keep peace in the 110g. 
(and keep the little twits outta the sump)


















I have 2 10g tanks full of baby plecs:biggrin:


----------



## soundgy (Jul 8, 2010)

Beautiful! Do you have any problems with the plecos and plants/substrate? Like digging, uprooting, eating leaves?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

soundgy said:


> Beautiful! Do you have any problems with the plecos and plants/substrate? Like digging, uprooting, eating leaves?


None but I keep them fed and happy. They, four adult females and two males munch up an entire zucchini every week (by the slice). Three small (about 4") clown loaches help out eating the veggies too.


----------



## soundgy (Jul 8, 2010)

Would you mind posting pics of your sump? I have a 100G myself and I'm thinking of taking it from Rena XP3 to a under tank sump. Your thoughts on your sump so far?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

soundgy said:


> Would you mind posting pics of your sump? I have a 100G myself and I'm thinking of taking it from Rena XP3 to a under tank sump. Your thoughts on your sump so far?


Quickest to clean, easiest to deal with filter system in my house PERIOD no complaints. There are some photos in this thread along with a build thread where I gathered information during the conversion. Mine was originally a trickle filter.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/85462-trickle-filters.html


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Lfabn*

Growing babies




































Day by day they become easier to see, AND boy are there a bunch of em :biggrin:


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

tank looks great, I love the slate. 

the baby plecos are awesome, they sell those for $10 a piece at a LFS for 4"


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, the tank is in the kitchen so it's the first one I see in the morning. The slate has worked out very well so far.
4" is an adult as they top out fins and all under 6" with most around 4 1/2 to 5". With 2 10g tanks loaded right now I think I have around 300. My son counted 154 just based on what he could see around the driftwood and plants in one tank last week.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Baby Pics*

One dark one found in the wood pile









































Actually we can find two  Amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Back to my favorites*

hoo hum a break from the fun.

Setting up new tanks, updating my stocking list over Christmas, building stands, filling plastic pans, then the albino hoard has consumed my tanking time and forum posts. Only three pages in this string started in July '09 and the plec's took over half way through the second page :eek5:.
(I kno,,, whaz up wit dat???) I'm an angel kinda guy. (fish anyway)

The pics are ugly. 
The pics are out of focus.
The water levels low (sumps off).
Food floating everywhere.
Yeah it looks nasty but oh well.
Black fish don't photograph any better then aquariums with mirrored backings. Kinda getting a theme here? Nothing easy.
I was on a 911 mission.
Had to save a fish. 
This tank thread was all about MTS, plants, angels and DIY on a used tank before the plec's took over and is once again.

My Colorado DD blacks were 2F, 6M adults until the last spawn when one sub male was beaten really bad and I thought for sure was going to lose an eye. Rehab in the quarantine tank for several months and he kept his eye YIPPIE! But I didn't put him back in the 110g.
Tonight it was happening again. I shut down the pump because the fish are conditioned to eat by this pattern. 
I needed to draw the current losers outta the weeds.

The current site is the right side weir.

















The left side where I dropped the food will be a 'no fish zone' tomorrow night at the latest because the second female is bowling ball round too with her tube dropped. It was a double wammy tonight. Pairs on both ends and the odd fellows caught in the middle being beaten back and forth.

























Full tank shot









The rehab male and the guy with the case of road rash are out of the pan and into the fire though. Without the new tanks being ready they were plopped into,,,,, The "_*B"*_ tank.
This 75g tank is all unpaired females, 6 of em  And the gold veil and smoky veil are both real QUEEN B's









Anyhoot back to the shredded fins and feeding other fish, testing water, playing with the wife, kicking the kid and putting the dog to bed. ummm better slow down


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Several posts regarding veggies and pleco feeding include folks saying they need to be cooked or the skin needs to be removed. Thought I'd post these pics from last nights raw zucchini fest.


































The old man.









Wedding Gown


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

So veggies don't need to be cooked first?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

JamesHockey said:


> So veggies don't need to be cooked first?


Even my little ones eat it raw. Starting off (tiny plecs) they don't make a huge dent until the second day when it's softer.
Cooking, even blanching removes some vitamins so raw it is. 
I also feed algae flake (not disks or wafers) 

Otto's and lfabn is what I'm speaking too from my experience.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you notice any difference between the MTS setup and just plain add dirt and wait? I've been thinking you'd be the perfect one to ask. I didn't realize they'd eat plain veggies. Are you worried about the pesticides? That's the main reason I blanched them.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

With a very similar group of plants I saw dificiencies on the MTS tank before the NPT based on time in use. 
Posted this observation in a string which erupted into debate and something of an uproar that MTS must last longer and be better in the tank than simply adding dirt full of organics.

Starting a new MTS tank there was no burp in the parameters. With my latest NPT tank rolling in so quiet I'm not sure every tank won't be different to some degree or another. 

To avoid pesticide concerns as much as possible I purchase only organically grown veggies for the fish. Cost is more than double but is what is. Two rows of zucchini in the garden this years :icon_cool.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

are all your large tanks dirt tanks in some way?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> With a very similar group of plants I saw dificiencies on the MTS tank before the NPT based on time in use.


I'll agree with that statement, which is why i prefer plain old dirt over MTS.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So maybe if I add both I'll get the best of both worlds? LOL. 

I love people. They love something so passionate, they can no longer see the flaws in it. It's great to observe, but frustrating when you want answers. Like my BBA. I've been told so much crap and nothing worked for me....I did kill all my cories with exuberant co2 levels... But instead of there being a possible simple answer, I was accused of being detrimental to the hobby and on more than one occasion told _I failed_, not the methods. Yet, these conversations are just cyclical. Why not admit "I don't know" and work on a solution for the individual's problem? I guess if you got me started on certain topics, I'd gnaw them ad nauseam as well. Like don't _even_ get me talking about David Bowie. :hihi:

I'm surprised you didn't grow your own vegetables already. I don't trust organic vegetables from the super markets after working for one. Let's just say the non-organics got frequently placed in the organic spot by _customers_.....

So here is a question. If you are always poking holes in the substrate, can you eliminate the bubbles from building up? I used to have a dowel rod that I would consistently stick in the substrate to release any pressure. Now that I am thinking about it, I never had issues with gasses building up even with like seven inches of substrate....


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

if its co2 bubbles then theres no need to poke. but if its the other kind, poking it regularly, and or heavy root feeders will solve the problem.

yea and you just explained why i cant stand certain methods, not because they dont work but because of the smug attitude of the creators and clones. get a life already.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How do you know the difference? Smell? 

Where is wkndracer? Oh, it's the weekend. He must be racing. :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

yes the smell... 


he's probably out on his boat scaring the fish onto his pole.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

JamesHockey said:


> are all your large tanks dirt tanks in some way?


about 1/3 right now (5/14) just in total not based on size.




sewingalot said:


> I love people. They love something so passionate, they can no longer see the flaws in it. It's great to observe, but frustrating when you want answers. Like my BBA. I've been told so much crap and nothing worked for me....I did kill all my cories with exuberant co2 levels... But instead of there being a possible simple answer, I was accused of being detrimental to the hobby and on more than one occasion told _I failed_, not the methods. Yet, these conversations are just cyclical. Why not admit "I don't know" and work on a solution for the individual's problem? I guess if you got me started on certain topics, I'd gnaw them ad nauseam as well. Like don't _even_ get me talking about David Bowie. :hihi:
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't grow your own vegetables already. I don't trust organic vegetables from the super markets after working for one. Let's just say the non-organics got frequently placed in the organic spot by _customers_.....
> 
> So here is a question. If you are always poking holes in the substrate, can you eliminate the bubbles from building up? I used to have a dowel rod that I would consistently stick in the substrate to release any pressure. Now that I am thinking about it, I never had issues with gasses building up even with like seven inches of substrate....


I like knowledge along with shared experiences and hate know it alls. (knowitalls are done learning,,, (they kno it all))

The organic veggies we are buying are individually wrapped in plastic with the farm information (if I remember I'll snap a pic before opening one)
I use my 12" planting tweezers and just poke to avoid mounding early on then leave the tank to breath. First couple month's maybe.

CR4 Outage starts today scheduled 7/12's so time will be limited for about a month.

I got sucked in by "*Live by the Sword, Die by the Sword, Angels Rising"* today at break then had to read the whole thread so my internet time was captured by that thread for the whole day. Enjoyed the side bar bs (great exchange) and the OP's tank is a real good read)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ha!

Good to know about the organic veggies being individually wrapped. Do you find it a little ironic they wrap those organic vegetables in plastic (non biodegradable) material? I don't know why, but that amuses me.

Outages scheduled? Like brownouts? Wow. I didn't know they still did that.

Mac's journal is great, isn't it? I've lurked over his shoulder for a long time. I love the types of plants he uses.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i thought brownouts were something you did in the bathroom......


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Large power plants are run non stop all year except for scheduled repair outages and oops events. The more maintenance done during spring and fall outages (mild weather seasons) the less 'oops' events the rest of the time. The plants I work in are 750mw units 
(Megawatt = big and 750 is on the HUGE scale of things)

Pics tomorrow if it's a better day.


----------



## jsuereth (Dec 21, 2010)

The tanks look fun! I love seeing others have good success with low-tech tanks, makes me hopeful that mine won't start crashing . It's also good to see sumps for larger tanks. I've had conflicting advise on sumps for FW tanks.

I'm amazed at how little cred low-tech seems to get in a lot of spheres. I've gotten so much advice to inject CO2. It seems a little patience and the right lighting levels are all that's needed for beautiful plants.

Your tank is very well done. I love the background. I'm thinking of temporarily draining my tank and putting the fishes into buckets just so I can put in a nice background after seeing this.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

jsuereth said:


> I'm amazed at how little cred low-tech seems to get in a lot of spheres. I've gotten so much advice to inject CO2. It seems a little patience and the right lighting levels are all that's needed for beautiful plants.


Thanks for the post and kind words. 
Plants take longer filling in low tech but the maintenance demands are way easier to keep up with. 

No way I'd have 14 high tech boxes.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wow i just noticed that background. looks awesome man!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> wow i just noticed that background. looks awesome man!


haha it's still the first thing I see looking at that tank.

I would have regretted buying it without coming up with that background idea. 
Started working on the tank out in the shop and HATED the black weir material. Laying in the MTS just wanted to drag the tank out in the yard and forget the whole build. Turned away from the tank in disgust,,, looked at a pair of angels preparing to spawn and prepping slate in another tank. :icon_idea


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> The trick last week 'mumming' the sump worked. NO2 and NH3/NH4 are ZERO! :icon_mrgr
> Two week cycle based on testing today.
> I've shut down one bank of T5's until the plants take hold better as a good bit of GDA is now present.
> GDA I'm counting as a good thing this time around setting up a tank.
> ...



Love the corner over-flows! :fish::fish::fish:



Maybe your substrate is Too similar to the rest of the surrounding back tiles and rocks........ seems a little too plain.

But....... I pot my plants and can do anything with my substrate......... White sand today....... suck it out and do NON the next day.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

mylittlefish said:


> Love the corner over-flows! Maybe your substrate is Too similar to the rest of the surrounding back tiles and rocks........ seems a little too plain.
> 
> But....... I pot my plants and can do anything with my substrate......... White sand today....... suck it out and do NON the next day.


Thanks for the post and quote with the early shots of the tank. Opinions vary in all things but the appearance of this setup is exactly what we want in the kitchen. 

Current shots of the box.
OR,, how about then and now?
right

















center

















left

















The whole thing :smile:









was and is critter shot too

























Like I told nonc every living thing changes.
























I like it :smile:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like that background. How did you get it to stay in place? Is it really heavy? I remember when we bought tile for our kitchen and bath we had to care only so many boxes at a time in the car to keep it from bottoming out. I love that black long finned angel!


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

Great looking tank. It's come a long way.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah. wow! How did I miss this? I have always been a fan of the veil tailed blacks! Sweet tank!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I really like that background. How did you get it to stay in place? Is it really heavy? I remember when we bought tile for our kitchen and bath we had to care only so many boxes at a time in the car to keep it from bottoming out. I love that black long finned angel!


Thanks to all for the comments.

Natural slate tile from the Appalachian Mountains sold 12x12x 1/2" for floor tile. (bet ya know where to find some) I split the plates following the natural grain, did a test soak on a hand full of chips then glued the peices in place with tank sealant. 
Tank weighed a ton before so the tile couldn't add much to make it worse.
Moss sticks and grows right up the back wall.

Pulled another large group of pleco babies out last night UGH! Getting overrun. I'm happy though because lots of brown this time from albino pairs.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

thats a nice anubias


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

working 10hr days again this week and 12 both Sat and Sun again this weekend but the tank is still here. Think my pleco daddy has once again gone 'in the cave',,,, OMG there will be more pans on the porch LOL

Pictures when I can.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike, what a coincidence! I was about to ask the status on this tank.  Now I see why you were trying to push plecos on me. Have you thought about getting him 'fixed'? 

Looking forward to baby pleco pictures.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Have you thought about getting him 'fixed'?


bwahahahaha funny sorta, Russian humor right?

You do know its always the girls fault on this sort of thing right?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It's always the girl's fault in your eyes. But that would solve the problem. I've heard they used to do that to male guppies back in the day.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Not me noooo not this time LOL the girls just swim through laughing and out the other side then the males have to go in and guard doing the rest of the work while the girls go back to cafe zucchini for brunch and a double chocolate cappuccino. My wife says it should always be that way. (We're not having anymore kids)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I want to be a pleco now. That is awesome. I wouldn't mind having kids if it were like that in the [strike]real[/strike] human world.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> the girls just swim through laughing and out the other side then the males have to go in and guard doing the rest of the work while the girls go back to cafe zucchini for brunch and a double chocolate cappuccino. My wife says it should always be that way. (We're not having anymore kids)


HAHAHAHAHA thats too funny. i'm glad its not that way.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> HAHAHAHAHA thats too funny. i'm glad its not that way. *For us that is LOL*


Funny how nature and the ways of man almost always oppose each other it seems (thank the Lord). Looking at the animal world and the males are soooo pretty and the female for survival blend in all non descript and bland. I like my girls all made up and pretty personally and don't even shave my face everyday LOL some even say scars give a guy character (lucky me) hahaha


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*crappy pictures update*

Better pics as time allows as I'm still playing catch up now that the work schedule has slowed down.

Night shots caught sight of a baby brown we can't catch.
Eating with momma.

















Pair spawning last night with another pair being scrappy at the other end.









FTS


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> Funny how nature and the ways of man almost always oppose each other it seems (thank the Lord). Looking at the animal world and the males are soooo pretty and the female for survival blend in all non descript and bland. I like my girls all made up and pretty personally and don't even shave my face everyday LOL some even say scars give a guy character (lucky me) hahaha


I think life should be this way for humans. We women are supposed to be purty while you and the husband get to look like _snuffaluffagus_?!? Not right. :icon_evil Maybe we'd like to not shave our legs everyday. :flick:



wkndracer said:


> Better pics as time allows as I'm still playing catch up now that the work schedule has slowed down.
> 
> Pair spawning last night with another pair being scrappy at the other end.


I feel like I shouldn't be watching this naughty act. :icon_eek: LOL

Nice full tank shot, Mike! I love it.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


>


thats a nice looking tank!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> Better pics as time allows as I'm still playing catch up now that the work schedule has slowed down.
> 
> Night shots caught sight of a baby brown we can't catch.
> Eating with momma.
> ...


When you use weights for holding down Cucumber, does it matter what kind you use as long as its stainless steel?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> When you use weights for holding down Cucumber, does it matter what kind you use as long as its stainless steel?


Nope, the odd old salad fork works great just can't hook the empty and have to reach in and get it.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

and Ms. Bn says;

*"Does wearing this zucchini make my butt look fat?"*










Gotta eat









Gotta eat









Gotta eat









uh oh









I can't believe I ate the whole thing LMAO! (she laid there for over a minute)









FTS of squabbling blacks


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i think my favorite tank of yours is the one with the blacks.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks D :icon_mrgr 
I just wish they would get the deal done and produce fry


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

These angels really are stunning, as is your tank  Bet they sure would make some lovely babies *fingers crossed


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya the black angel tank looks really really cool. I really like the background.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Stuff happening*

Caught up finally I started moving things around.
The bickering DDSV's have been split up further still. 
Two rather beaten males were moved months ago after one was a near death thing being beaten half way out of the tank over a spawn. 
That left two pair and a lone male.
The pairs are at it again so I pulled two to a breeder.
(huge LFABN spawn in the cave again too)
Any hoot after pulling a set the remaining pair went center tank last night.
(bad pics from a distance)
Letting nature have them as vacation is scheduled with us leaving next week. 
Setting up BBS feeders is too much for the house sitter but do plan on pulling BN hatch to a grow out pan later this week.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i know ive said this before, but that tank is awesome.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If these guys ever produce fry, I am going to have a really hard time saying no to angels.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*still timex ticking (gotta love dirt)*

Just posting a FTS as it's still here and kicking it in the kitchen.
The long fins are still baby making and the blacks are bickering LOL. 
Caught up on testing, trimming and water changes all around this weekend for the first time in ages.








Some might notice an odd fish in the mix.:confused1:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, I stared and didn't see an odd fish, but I did notice your box of beer and Earl might want to come down and visit you now sooner rather than later. :hihi: Do you mind sharing more details on your sump design?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Okay, I stared and didn't see an odd fish, but I did notice your box of beer and Earl might want to come down and visit you now sooner rather than later. :hihi: Do you mind sharing more details on your sump design?


haha Earls welcome to a cold one anytime roud: 
just has to bring the wife :smile:

The Smoky Veil center tank isn't black LOL :icon_wink

my sump was born right here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/85462-trickle-filters.html


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

Corona Light???????????? watching your figure or something?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love what you did to the background with the slate. I have been debating what to do for the 55g and a rock background whether DIY or already bought has been on my mind. I have seen some really nice 3D custom jobs made from foam online, pricey though. This was a nice look, I can see me making a mess though. How much weight do you think you have in slate?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey D, surely you must know haha less filling more taste LOL

demonr6, Sorry but not a clue on the weight.
This tank has a black plastic backing panel in the weir construction that was just too ugly!
I broke and split 1/4" slate tile for the panel covering so 1/8-1/4" thickness overall.
Point loading on glass is a concern but not the minor weight added to the tank as a whole (imo). I placed cardboard spacers below as I built the cover then removed it after the sealant dried keeping the slate out of the corners.
Setup for over 2 yrs. w/o event and no idea how old the tack actually was when I got it.


----------



## foildontrust (Aug 17, 2007)

nice background


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

foildontrust said:


> nice background


TY! :smile:


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice and lush looking tank!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> haha Earls welcome to a cold one anytime roud:
> just has to bring the wife :smile:
> 
> The Smoky Veil center tank isn't black LOL :icon_wink
> ...


Hahaha, you'd probably have more fun hanging out with the husband. I know I bore myself without him around. :biggrin:

Didn't even notice the color of the fish, I was looking for a missing eye or fin or something. lol

Thanks for the link! I've been doing a bunch of studying (even had to look up who George Booth was - and was majorly impressed) and just about have it narrowed down on the build. I am going to have to spend more time on it, though. Still trying to decide which method to go for the overflow.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Thanks for the link! I've been doing a bunch of studying (even had to look up who George Booth was - and was majorly impressed) and just about have it narrowed down on the build. I am going to have to spend more time on it, though. Still trying to decide which method to go for the overflow.


I acquired the ESHOPPS PF-1000 from F&S aquatics since it's on sale to try one of the HOB boxes.



sewingalot said:


> Okay, I am changing my mind. I am liking the koi more than the black angels now. :biggrin:


Well since you say so,,, rather than argue with a women,,,
the blacks are outta here!
11 Koi and 6 pb/pinoy from my favorite breeder, 2 Platinum's from another person are moved in. So your KOI fish are here :tongue:.

Pictures

















































FTS









My favorite out of the current bunch based on how they are now


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, Mike. This tank was made for the Koi angels! I am amazed at how well they POP in this tank with the plants and background tile.



> I acquired the ESHOPPS PF-1000 from F&S aquatics since it's on sale to try one of the HOB boxes.


Let me know what you think of them, I'm looking into this more and more and am convinced on trying it out. I actually got to see one of these in person made out of 3/4" pipe and it was pretty amazing. So I'm torn on what direction to go. I'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful tank and angels.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Another AWESOME TANK!!!

I just read the whole thread, and it is a SUPER TANK!!! A buddy and I built a 75gal Vivarium back in the late 90s, and we used slate as the background, and it worked great! We have kind of lost touch, but last time I tanked to him, last year, he still had the tank and the back ground was still holding on very well!!! I think we built the tank in 97 or 98, so say 13y and still going! 

I have wondered about doing it in a full water tank, and it looks VERY GOOD!!! Especially when it gets a little age on it! MAN seeing Your big tank really makes me want more and bigger tanks!!! Since we bought our house in 07 I have just had 1 or 2 tanks going at a time!! SUX I KNOW!!!! But it is a Pier and Beam built house, so I don't know about a 100+gal tank! And with my spine in such bad shape I can't get under the house to brace it up, if it needed to be! But I bet I could get my 17yo Son to do it for a big enough bribe!!! LOL maybe more speakers for his 4Runner! LOL 

Anyway I am going to keep checking out Your tanks, as I am SOOO JEALOUS!!
KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK!!!

Drew

P.S. Love the new Angles by the way!!! Kois are pretty cool, especially when they get bigger and their Orange darkens up good!

P.S.S. What are the dimensions of the tank? If ya already posted, sorry I must have missed it!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the post Drew and aXio,
Angelfish drive this hobby for me.
The tank is a five footer but I'll need to throw a tape on the tank for HxW as I don't remember. The length was what I was looking for to fit where I had the wall space.


----------



## Stormphyre (Aug 6, 2011)

I REALLY love your background! Would've never thought to have done something like that, but it is awesome.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

awesome pics mike! batgirl is right, the koi's do stand out well in this tank.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

This tank is inspiring. I'm getting my first "large" tank in a couple months. After much debate with myself I finally figured out what I wanted to do with the setup. But the background was stumping me. I really wanted some koi angels... I think they are amazing. Though finding them will be a bit of a challenge for me. And the way these stand out against the slate is stunning. I'll have to go back an re-read how you did that when I'm less tired. Don't be angry when I copy you!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

Eldachleich said:


> I'll have to go back an re-read how you did that when I'm less tired. Don't be angry when I copy you!


i would think he'd be flattered.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> i would think he'd be flattered.


I would hope so.. after seeing this I've decided my background, my substrate, and two of my plant choices. And he solidified pretty much everything else...
Now how to go about accomplishing it.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Tank's looking great!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Stormphyre said:


> I REALLY love your background! Would've never thought to have done something like that, but it is awesome.


I had to cover that ugly black plastic LOL Thanks I am very happy it.


Eldachleich said:


> This tank is inspiring. I'm getting my first "large" tank in a couple months. After much debate with myself I finally figured out what I wanted to do with the setup. But the background was stumping me. I really wanted some koi angels... I think they are amazing. Though finding them will be a bit of a challenge for me. And the way these stand out against the slate is stunning. I'll have to go back an re-read how you did that when I'm less tired. Don't be angry when I copy you!


I count that as being the highest praise any of my junk has ever received! Thank you! 


Craigthor said:


> Tank's looking great!


and you too oh provider of the giant stump! LOL


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I think this tank needs a giant stump as well.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> I think this tank needs a giant stump as well.


Bwahahaha dealing with scaping the one in the 55g is enough LOL
Besides gotta leave room for the fish.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG I have always loved angels. That tank is so neat!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a few questions for you....
You attached the slate to an acrylic background using.. silicone? You said aquarium sealant and as far as I know thats silicone... Did you just slather the back and stick it on the plastic? Or did you put some dots on the back and place it. You said you used something to held the weight up while it dried. How far above the bottom was it? Would you recommend removing whatever held it up before filling the tank? Or keeping it there for additional support? Can I glue it straight on the glass? Or should I glue and acrylic sheet on the glass and the slate on to that?
Where did you get that kit from for your soil substrate? I would like to purchase one for my tank... It really appealed to me. If I can't get it I'll take another route. Which preparation method would you suggest? 
Where do you get your angels from? I'm looking for a good breeder of koi angels. 
What did you put in between the slate pieces? What would you suggest putting in between if you didn't use anything?
Sorry for all the questions.. I read through this whole thing and this is what I had left on my mind. I must say though. This tank wont even be in my life till December. I'm just trying to get everything figured out and handled beforehand. Thank you!!!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Aquarium silicone sealant in standard size caulk tubes was used and I don't remember if F&S or BigAls was the supplier, used about 4 tubes between this and the sump work.

The spacers used were wooden stir sticks used for mixing paint and a layer of corrugated cardboard on top of that to hold the first row off the bottom and it was all removed the following day. Depending on the size of the slate being placed I used any number of large spots 3-4 on average I think, look at it as all four corners and a glob in the center on larger pieces. There is no sealant placed between the plates.

*** Any silicone smeared on the face of the slate will never come off or allow the surface to age once submerged so any finger prints you'll see forever. ***

I believe attached directly to the glass would work fine and then paint the back of the tank black to hide any spaces. The more broken the slate the harder the puzzle is to fill in but the effect is better (imo).

The mineralized soil was purchased here on TPT as posted early on from Ken.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/76984-mineralized-top-soil-substrate-kits-price.html

While I'm happy with it never again for me on using MTS. The substrate mix I placed in my lower 55g in the stainless rack will do just as well (imo) and without starting a riot I believe last as long or longer.

My premier fish supplier is Carol on TAF II, and she is who I bought most of mine from including the current batch of young Koi. Ted on TAFF II is the king of Koi (imo) Carol is located in Port St. Lucie, FL but ships everywhere. Both are very nice with super super fish too. http://www.angelfish.net/ 
Carol being closer to me has the best I've found in the South East. I would contact Carol or Ted and telling them I sent you would not hurt at all. Not that it will help with pricing LMAO but we web talk a good bit and I've met Carol in person and been to her house.

Carol on TAFF II
[email protected] 
http://69.41.230.10/~angels/
http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg300/baskington/

Ted, (house of orange), terrapins on TAFF II
http://s967.photobucket.com/albums/ae159/ORANGEANGELS/HOUSE OF ORANGE VISITOR ZONE/

Both also list on AquaBid
There is no way I can say enough good things about either of these breeders.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice post, Mike. Lots of important details to remember, especially the silicone.  Will you pretttttttttttty please get an update on your sump in your other thread soon? I'm so torn between HMF and sumps. I need more help deciding!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*wife with the camera*

Luv it she just say's 'here post these and don't touch anything up' LOL

FTS










selected critters



















































































:fish: she likes the Koi


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good, I like the angels!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice tank and fish.

I picked up a male albino BN pleco a couple weeks ago. He decimated the algae on my wood.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nasty Fights*

I've seen adult angels defend territory / push when spawning or defending fry. Building speed shooting across the tank turned horizontal to ram another but the lfabn tonight are like wrestlers. Shoving, rolling, tangled together hard at it non stop, stabbing with the spines and shoving back and forth like somebody has got to go. 
Fish fights tonight the likes of which I've never seen. The males went at it for almost an hour. Tank is heavy on plants and structure along with them fighting behind the ceramic breeding stump it was hard to capture. I guess the young bull is feeling his position should change.
2 adult males, 5 females in the tank and I know both males have spawned before but never the fighting until tonight.
Finally reached in disturbing the drama to break them up. Moved the hard scape around to stop them. May split the group, hate to lose either of these, great fins and both good breeders.

The Angels were all about front row seats too with a couple even swimming into the weeds and behind the cave to watch. As the action quickly shifted several times they came hauling butt out with the two fighters right behind them LOL. You can see the little drama junkies in several of the shots, the really blurry ones are the ones swimming for they're lives to get out of the way LMAO.











































































The whole tank was cranked up over the tussle.
Even the little blue eyed female had spines up.










Did get several good pics of fish being 'pretty' during all this though.

liking this one alot

















similar pattern but still prefer the one to the left









Hiding at the opposite end away from things

















:fish:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

well done on the shots, beautiful shots of the fish. Love your tile work on the back.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great shots, I love the LF Albino BNP's They look great! Too bad they are fighting.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

2in10 said:


> well done on the shots, beautiful shots of the fish. Love your tile work on the back.


Thank you


zachary908 said:


> Great shots, I love the LF Albino BNP's They look great! Too bad they are fighting.


boys to men maybe LOL or boys being boys


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha, hopefully they settle down so you don't have to separate them.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Ended up moving the younger male but as a consolation prize I moved wedding gown with him. They now reside in a 20T dedicated tank in the 7 tank rack. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/148380-haha-more-tanks-4-dirt-tanks.html

Water change two days ago and a quick trim. 
My only tank with good looking anubias LOL


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice shots of my favorite tank of yours!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Can you tell females from male females at a younger age?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> nice shots of my favorite tank of yours!


Thanx D I removed the petrified wood / java fern cave from the left corner.
Nobody ever used it and the fern was looking bad. Separated the anubias stalk, actually it broke in two places during cleaning and shifting LOL. It was too tall under the light in the corner and the upper leaves were becoming a constant algae issue. I hope the breaks don't cause any rot issues. This plant and I aren't on great terms with each other yet.


sewingalot said:


> Can you tell females from male at a younger age?


Unlike angels the Ancistrus we can tell when the bristles start to form with a certainty and even younger I bet 80% accurate at 1".


----------



## smiller (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice thread and tank! What was the final outcome of the sump and the use of Co2? You may have said so but it's easy to miss things in a thread this size.

Well done!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*on the gas*



smiller said:


> Nice thread and tank! What was the final outcome of the sump and the use of Co2? You may have said so but it's easy to miss things in a thread this size.
> 
> Well done!


Thanks for the compliment! 
GAS!








Finally got around to buying another 20lb cylinder and testing the regulator. I bought two used units from member listings in SnS some time ago. 
Combined the best regulator with the best secondary assembly. Charged it on a reserve bottle and closed the cylinder valve. 
Full week on the bench and no leak by. 


















Pulled the stump and drained the tank.
Timed with a spawn removal I pulled the fry and went on the gas.










96 fry in a mixed spawn of albino and brown long fin were transferred to grow out tanks.


















Trimmed the weeds, reloaded the tank and set the controller.










Currently this male is my favorite in a tank full of Koi. (wife likes the Koi)










:smile:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice shiney new cylinder. Tank still looks great... guess you better bust out the mustache pans again for all those babies!


----------



## smiller (Dec 4, 2011)

I just noticed how low your return lines are in your tank. How do you keep all of backflow out of your sump?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> nice shiney new cylinder. Tank still looks great... guess you better bust out the mustache pans again for all those babies!


Yup in the spring the mustache pans are back if I don't do a LFS dump on the over stock.


smiller said:


> I just noticed how low your return lines are in your tank. How do you keep all of backflow out of your sump?


There is an air brake on each return above weir height


----------



## smiller (Dec 4, 2011)

Of course. Duh.  Looking forward to your next pics.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Any Updates on this tank Racer???

I don't know how you do it, but the last few sets of fish pics look as if they are 3D! Almost look as if the fish are PhotoShoped in!!! I know they aren't, but looks great!

Drew

p.s. How has your arm been doing?

P.S.S. the last posts were on my B-Day! LOL On this and the 40B thread!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Drew! Tank needs the glass cleaned BAD but here are some high coverage Koi pics for ya. Koi from Baskington lines. Currently keeping 8 in the 110. Just going to say that my arms are feeling old. 3D is compliments of a new clicker for the pics.


























































and this girl is upside down at the moment hanging out on the cross brace.









just a touch of BBA for Sara on the slate but the plants are clean (mostly LOL)


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello wkndracer!
Im really interested in where you got your MS kit from...id like to redo my 55 gallon with one before i go big with a future 100+ gallon tank!
Im loving the look of your tank and a slate background is perfect for a 55 gallon since its not very deep!
Inspiration is the name of this tank for me!
Thanks for posting it!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*On the brighter side of things. Spawn x2*

Time available and some not so nice tanking experiences have had me not updating the journals but events on the brighter side I thought I'd share. 
3 pairs of angelfish have called my 110g home for some months along with my LFABN breeders. With the adult Ancistrus *and* other pairs present spawns haven't lasted much past three days (go figure).










This pair has claimed center tank for several months and the amazon swords planted there. 










Imagine my surprise six days after a spawn occurred the end of January (and disappeared) when I discovered a wiggler group being fiercely defended by exhausted parents. :bounce: 
While the parents had developed enough skills to protect them from they're tank mates they couldn't stop the giant. I stole the fry clutch. While harvesting those angel fry I realized after months of not spawning my BN's had a tended group in the log,,,, so I stole those kids too. :hihi:

Back in the baby business :biggrin:.
The 5g fry tank has a sponge filter, heater and free floating water sprite. The roots are a great anchorage point for wigglers and the rapid growing plant strips the water of any produced ammonia.

2/9/2013 (angelfish 2nd day free swimming).

























2/16/2013 I think the photos show the plants have almost doubled in trailing root size and the Koi fry are developing fins. The baby BN's do a fantastic job of vacuuming up any missed BBS and have moved up to eating zucchini and algae wafers.











































happy to have babies again!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice to see some things never change!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*PB & Koi*

PB (Philippine Blue) ghost and Koi
(Made for an interesting mix of fry)











































taking tended wigglers to a fry tank










Photo's through large quarter being loaded


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*PB & Koi II*

10g wiggler, free swimmer to pea tank










































29g grow out 

































**** note the sparkle of color below the dorsal in this pic because you'll see it again







*


































The spawn threw lots of smoke.

Last three that I kept were re-homed last Saturday because they had started to get pre spawn pushy and sadly I'm out of tank space.


















Koi and blue's are now kept apart here but betting the gene mix will throw interesting wildcards. I'm looking forward to the phone call when these spawn at they're new home.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Current Ugliness







Big daddy claiming the veggies







(removed the stone stump center piece last week)


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Everything you have is beautiful, but man the finnage on that pleco just takes the cake


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

thanx for the kudos Piano!


----------



## shawnleon (Dec 10, 2012)

What a fascinating set-up! I'm following two of your tanks and love the assortment of angels. The lush plants are awesome backdrops!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

still looks awesome mike


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey how is everything going? I love all of your tanks and projects but haven't seen much of them in along time.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

haha hey there! Still here and still tanking dirt. 
Nothing much to update as things are static. Without any real changes not much to post about in updates. :icon_roll

Just repeating the same posts on LFABN and angelfish spawns, pics of the same scapes untill I break something down or move. Kinda out of room for more DIY with 25 wet boxes already. :fish:


----------

